
EA Takes Down 'Open Source' SimCity 2000 Remake - throwaway180118
https://torrentfreak.com/ea-takes-down-open-source-simcity-2000-remake-180730/
======
kup0
Bundling the graphic assets doomed this from the beginning. It was only a
matter of time.

------
Cypher
fuck EA

~~~
wingi
If anyone on the project knows the copyright issues on the graphics, why is
the project not official started with the conversion tool. Other projects will
do it: [https://github.com/cdev-tux/q3lite/wiki](https://github.com/cdev-
tux/q3lite/wiki)

